# My Beautiful Miss



## memerenno (Jan 24, 2011)

I lost my beautiful Arabian Mare "Miss" on June 15, 2010. My heart is broken. She was a beautiful healthy horse and we found her dead in the pasture. I miss her so much. This is to you My beautiful Miss. 
My heart still aches in sadness, 
and secret tears still flow
What if meant to lose you
No one will ever know
I love you Miss, please come back to me


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

that is soo sad


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Farewell Sweet Miss*

*I am sorry that your friend Miss has died* and you are feeling so much heartache but I know that must mean that Miss had a great life with you. How old was Miss? Does anyone have any idea what happened to make a seemingly healthy horse suddenly die? 

I understand the shock and overwhelming grief you must feel to suddenly lose a horse that you loved so much. I recently lost three at once and it feels as though my heart has been torn out. Check out bigbull/please send under Horse Memorials and *post a photo of Miss*. 

Someday, maybe you will get another horse to love and give a good home to. Maybe you can rescue a horse as a tribute to Miss, but please don’t give up on horses because you are so sad. There are so many horses that need a good person to care for them.


----------

